# STUPID BACK BUTTON IN BROWSER!



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok so I'm about to lose my fu**ing miiiiind here!! Every single GB rom has the same stupid problem! Whenever I'm in my browser and I hit my back button it takes me all the way back to my original google search bar without fail! It doesn't even bring me back to my search results, it goes all the way back to where I type the words in the top bar and I've tried everything and nothing stops it! Every GB rom I've tried has this problem and I hate it, does anyone have any remedies?!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Hit menu and there should be a back button right?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

No, there's not. I've tried every rom out there and they all do the same thing!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Are you talking about the stockish touchwiz roms? I don't remember having that issue on GB and it's certainly not like that on ICS.


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah sorry, touchwiz stuff! Somebody help!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

SOMEBODY HEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

I figured it out, just download opera browser. It kicks ass. I'm an idiot for not thinking of this sooner.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## ZZubby8 (Jan 8, 2012)

try testing out some ics roms that have been ported for our phones.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sometimes if you yell louder you seem smarter...................wait, what?

"some will fall in love with life and drink it from a fountain that is pourin' like an avalanche comin' down the mountain"


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

ZZubby8 said:


> try testing out some ics roms that have been ported for our phones.


It's semantics I know, but our ICS roms aren't "ported", they're built from source.


----------

